# Il videogioco che più brutto/che vi ha delusi di più



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2019)

Come da titolo, qual è il gioco più brutto che ricordate di aver giocato? O quello che aspettavate e che alla fine si è rivelata una grossa delusione? Personalmente credo che mai nulla potrà superare questo scempio... E solo chi ha giocato FFX può capire quale insulto sia sta roba qua...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Ottobre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, qual è il gioco più brutto che ricordate di aver giocato? O quello che aspettavate e che alla fine si è rivelata una grossa delusione? Personalmente credo che mai nulla potrà superare questo scempio... E solo chi ha giocato FFX può capire quale insulto sia sta roba qua...



Ahahahahah... L'X-2 che schifezza... 

Comunque dopo il X c'è stato un declino totale della serie...

A me - da appassionato della serie classica (e di qualche spin off) e degli strategici a turni - ha deluso mostruosamente FF XII...

Non che il XIII, il Type 0 mi siano piaciuti eh, ma almeno - dopo l'obbrobrio del XII - al fatto di potermi trovare di fronte qualcosa di orrendo mi ci ero psicologicamente preparato, mentre con il XII, dopo le meraviglie dei precedenti capitoli, mi aspettavo chissaché ed invece è arrivato quell'affare che faccio fatica a classificare come Final Fantasy...


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Gli ultimi Crash Bandicoot per PS2 (quelli con Crash tatuato). Un vero sputo in faccia ad una delle saghe che ha segnato la storia dei videogames.


----------



## numero 3 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Diablo in generale mai piaciuti e non capisco cosa ci trovino di bello i fans


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Detesto i COD e i giochi di calcio tipo Fifa o Football Manager.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Ottobre 2019)

Gioci di calcio sulla PS4 - sia PES che FIFA.

I giochi di calcio sulla Playstation 2 e 3 erano fortissimi. PES ha dominato sulla PS2, FIFA dal 2010 in poi ha preso una buona direzione ma anche PES 2013 era un bel gioco. Mi aspettavo miglioramenti incredibili sulla PS4.

Invece PES ancora oggi non sembra di aver compiuto totalmente il salto di generazione. Sono assenti feature che c'erano in PES5 e PES6 sulla PS2...e altre feature di PES 2013 o 2012 che non sono ancora presenti in questa generazione. Assurdo!

Mentre FIFA ha migliorato nettamente la presentazione a livello televisivo ma pecca in altre parti di presentazione (il stile grafico mi fa schifo) e ha un gioco che praticamente non si é evoluto in 6 anni. Tra FIFA 14 e FIFA 2020 non é che ci siano stati clamorosi cambi, colpa di quella maledetta Frostbite Engine.

Oltre a questo FUT ha rovinato tutto. EA non se ne frega piu di quelli che giocano offline. Il Career Mode é rotto in FIFA20 e fu distrutto anche in FIFA19 dopo un patch. Tutto il gioco ´e concentrato sulla vendita di carte FUT. Un schifo che ha invaso anche PES, i giochi Madden e NBA 2K, gioco che senza virtual currency sarebbe una figata incredibile.


----------



## vota DC (15 Ottobre 2019)

Underworld Ascendant. A dire il vero non ci ho giocato. Dovrebbe essere il seguito del videogioco tridimensionale uscito contemporaneamente a Wolfenstein 3D nel 1992 e che a differenza di Wolfenstein 3D potevi saltare, pescare, scassinare serrature, riparare oggetti (e pure le porte che scassinavi), parlavi con un mucchio di personaggi ognuno con espressioni diverse dal forbito shakespereano dei crociati a quello un po più slang dei goblin (gli uomini lucertola avevano pure una lingua tutta loro che ti toccava tradurre) e fare un mucchio di cose. Il seguito è robaccia immonda, però dato che c'erano grandi aspettative è delusione.


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Ottobre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, qual è il gioco più brutto che ricordate di aver giocato? O quello che aspettavate e che alla fine si è rivelata una grossa delusione? Personalmente credo che mai nulla potrà superare questo scempio... E solo chi ha giocato FFX può capire quale insulto sia sta roba qua...



FF X-2 obrobrio incredibile


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Ottobre 2019)

A me personalmente hanno deluso tantissimo i Resident Evil dal 5 in poi


----------



## elpacoderoma (29 Ottobre 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> A me personalmente hanno deluso tantissimo i Resident Evil dal 5 in poi



Sarò un nostalgico ma anche a me hanno deluso tantissimo tutti i RE dal 4 in poi.
Stessa cosa per MGS, raggiunge l' apice con Sons of Liberty, da li in poi il declino.

Non capisco perchè due titoli cosi siano stati trasformati in dei semplici sparatutto.


----------



## Zanc9 (29 Ottobre 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Sarò un nostalgico ma anche a me hanno deluso tantissimo tutti i RE dal 4 in poi.
> Stessa cosa per MGS, raggiunge l' apice con Sons of Liberty, da li in poi il declino.
> 
> Non capisco perchè due titoli cosi siano stati trasformati in dei semplici sparatutto.



Metal gear solid adorati tutti tranne the phantom pain che di per se poteva essere al livello degli altri, ma non si è capito cosa sia successo...in più in open world non rendeva gran che


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Ottobre 2019)

Sono due cose ben distinte..il gioco più brutto a cui ho mai giocato era una porcheria uscita per PS2 che si chiamava "America's 10 most wanted"
Roba che la grafica era di questo livello imbarazzante anche per l'epoca






Non parliamo del gameplay che passava da sparatutto 3D (con precisione dei controlli che Doom II gli pisciava in testa) a una sorta di picchiaduro contro i boss..uno schifo..

La delusione più grande? Devo tornare ai tempi del caro Amiga600..quando mi procurai quello che credevo un capolavoro, si chiamava Perihelion e si presentava così




E per il tempo pareva tanta roba...ma alla fine, boh..non ci capii una mazza..praticamente mai riuscito a concludere nulla (non certo aiutato da un manuale inspiegabilmente in inglese..peccato che al tempo avessi 7 anni)

In tempi più recenti per me fu una delusione Fallout4


----------



## Lambro (29 Ottobre 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Underworld Ascendant. A dire il vero non ci ho giocato. Dovrebbe essere il seguito del videogioco tridimensionale uscito contemporaneamente a Wolfenstein 3D nel 1992 e che a differenza di Wolfenstein 3D potevi saltare, pescare, scassinare serrature, riparare oggetti (e pure le porte che scassinavi), parlavi con un mucchio di personaggi ognuno con espressioni diverse dal forbito shakespereano dei crociati a quello un po più slang dei goblin (gli uomini lucertola avevano pure una lingua tutta loro che ti toccava tradurre) e fare un mucchio di cose. Il seguito è robaccia immonda, però dato che c'erano grandi aspettative è delusione.



Idem con patate, mai provato perchè le recensioni mi hanno decisamente fatto inorridire.
Gli Ultima, TUTTI (si, anche quelle robe immonde di Ascension o Pagan) ,sono capolavori assoluti e purtroppo poco conosciuti generalmente, perchè figli di un mondo supernerd come quello dei primi anni 80.
Credo che Ultima 7 black gate + serpent isle sia uno dei 10 videogame piu' belli mai creati.


Pero' la piu' grande delusione videoludica della mia vita è indiscutibilmente Fifa 97.

Il videogioco piu' brutto è Nautilus per c64, nessuno se lo ricorderà ma ho ricordi nettissimi di quanto facesse schifo.

il videogioco piu' bello degli ultimi 10 anni invece per me è Talos Principle, appaiato al primo Dark souls.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Ottobre 2019)

devo tornare indietro con la memoria...

avevo un gioco per ps2 "the getaway" che faceva abbastanza schifo, ma ci giocai ugualmente, anche se non molto...
mi ha deluso tomb raider 4, dopo che il 3 ma soprattutto il 2 mi erano piaciuti da matti.

ma un po' tutti i giochi delle saghe finiscono per deludere. GT5 rispetto al 3 è piatto e monotono, ed anche GTA dopo il 3 che mi ha fatto impazzire va in calando...


invece mi è piaciuto sempre di più uncharted...


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Ottobre 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Metal gear solid adorati tutti tranne the phantom pain che di per se poteva essere al livello degli altri, ma non si è capito cosa sia successo...in più in open world non rendeva gran che



Già questa roba dell' open world deve finire.
Oggi tutti i giochi sono orientati all' online, le mappe vecchio stile magari meno larghe ma sicuramente più avvincenti non esistono più, soprattutto quelle indoor tipo MGS e MGS2.
Tristezza infinita.


----------



## Zanc9 (30 Ottobre 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Già questa roba dell' open world deve finire.
> Oggi tutti i giochi sono orientati all' online, le mappe vecchio stile magari meno larghe ma sicuramente più avvincenti non esistono più, soprattutto quelle indoor tipo MGS e MGS2.
> Tristezza infinita.



Più che altro l'open world deve essere contestualizzato e fatto bene, alla GTA oppure Red Dead Redemption 2 (che sto adorando). The phantom pain non ha funzionato da questo punto di vista, avrei preferito anche io uno stile più classico


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Ottobre 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Più che altro l'open world deve essere contestualizzato e fatto bene, alla GTA oppure Red Dead Redemption 2 (che sto adorando). The phantom pain non ha funzionato da questo punto di vista, avrei preferito anche io uno stile più classico



In MGS manca proprio la base, hanno trasformato uno strategico in uno sparatutto, sembra COD.
Preso dalla nostalgia ho comprato mgs e mgs2 per ps3, non c'è paragone.


----------



## Zanc9 (30 Ottobre 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> In MGS manca proprio la base, hanno trasformato uno strategico in uno sparatutto, sembra COD.
> Preso dalla nostalgia ho comprato mgs e mgs2 per ps3, non c'è paragone.



Hai fatto bene!


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Dicembre 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> In MGS manca proprio la base, hanno trasformato uno strategico in uno sparatutto, sembra COD.
> Preso dalla nostalgia ho comprato mgs e mgs2 per ps3, non c'è paragone.



Io in Phantom Pain non ho ucciso nessuno ed ho sparato pochissimo. È un gioco che lascia tantissima libertà d'approccio, se ci hai visto uno sparatutto secondo me sei tu che hai "sbagliato" qualcosa". Concordo invece sul fatto che l'open world non sia utile né ben fatto, ma tra elicottero e spostamenti tramite gli scatoloni è un qualcosa che dopo un po' non crea più problemi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Dicembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> devo tornare indietro con la memoria...
> 
> avevo un gioco per ps2 "the getaway" che faceva abbastanza schifo, ma ci giocai ugualmente, anche se non molto...
> mi ha deluso tomb raider 4, dopo che il 3 ma soprattutto il 2 mi erano piaciuti da matti.
> ...



The Getaway era fichissimo!


----------

